# Editeur / Traitement de texte



## iouze (20 Juillet 2010)

Je recherche un éditeur / Traitement de texte qui me permette de compter le nombre de caractères rédigés.
J'ai souvent besoin de rédiger des textes de longueur défini.
Rédaction d'annonces AdWords par ex où le titre ne doit pas dépasser 25 car. le 2eme et 3eme ligne 35 car.

Sur Mac j'utilise Smultron (désormais nommé Fraise) qui me convient parfaitement puisqu'il permet également de faire du code html ou autre.

Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé d'équivalent sur iPad ou en tout cas pas réussi à faire le tri dans les nombreux choix :
Notebooks (à priori le fait) / iNotes for Ipad / ....
J'ai déjà testé Evernote,  simplenote et possède Pages mais pas trouvé la fonction comptage de caractères.


----------



## iouze (21 Juillet 2010)

Achat et premier test de Notebooks for iPad.
Bien joli, certainement pratique mais ne rempli pas la fonction que je recherche.
Cependant, l'application permet une synchronisation avec Mobile Me, je vais regarder ça d'un peu plus prés.
Quelqu'un a testé Gusto ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Juillet 2010)

iouze a dit:


> Achat et premier test de Notebooks for iPad.
> Bien joli, certainement pratique mais ne rempli pas la fonction que je recherche.
> Cependant, l'application permet une synchronisation avec Mobile Me, je vais regarder ça d'un peu plus prés.
> Quelqu'un a testé Gusto ?



Et bien Gusto ne compte pas les caractères  (je désespère aussi de trouver la perle rare qui le fera  writeroom pour iPad un jour ?) mais ils est très bon dans la gestion de groupes de documents par projets (un peu comme Coda). Il lui manque quand même pas mal de choses : coloration syntaxique par exemple mais surtout, en dehors du compte des caractères, un moteur de recherche avec gestion des expressions régulières.

Sinon la numérotation des lignes est appréciable et sa synchro via FTP fontionne bien.


----------

